# What to use to kill all the grass



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I am a contractor from this forum, I have question for the landscape experts. I want to permanently kill a lawn is there something I can spray on that's not too toxic to people.
It's about 250 sq. ft. By the way this is for my own home, if that makes a difference

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I am a contractor from this forum, I have question for the landscape experts. I want to permanently kill a lawn is there something I can spray on that's not too toxic to people.
> It's about 250 sq. ft. By the way this is for my own home, if that makes a difference
> 
> Thanks in advance


I bought some stuff from tractor supply. The guy said that it's the same stuff the rail roads used to kill anything that grows in that area. It worked good but a year later nothing is growing in that area so beware how powerful you get it. I normally use the weed and grass killer lowes sells think its round up pro or something like that it only last about 3-6 months but stuff does grow back if you need it too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I bought some stuff from tractor supply. The guy said that it's the same stuff the rail roads used to kill anything that grows in that area. It worked good but a year later nothing is growing in that area so beware how powerful you get it. I normally use the weed and grass killer lowes sells think its round up pro or something like that it only last about 3-6 months but stuff does grow back if you need it too.


Thanks BC, I would like the stuff that kills forever. Let me be a little more specific, it is for equipment to be stored so keeping it from growing back for several years is preferable. As long as its not something that petroleum based as to smell up the place for too long.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks BC, I would like the stuff that kills forever. Let me be a little more specific, it is for equipment to be stored so keeping it from growing back for several years is preferable. As long as its not something that petroleum based as to smell up the place for too long.


I use this..It's a serious killer... BUT it's only good for 3 or 4 months.
http://www.rounduppromax.com/


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

If you dont want it to come back, how about salt water?


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

roundup is your best option. Use the roundup pro, its granular and can be mixed in a sprayer. the premixed stuff from hd or lowes is not the effective.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> If you dont want it to come back, how about salt water?


Yup you can think outside the box a little, maybe just bags of salt. It usually is a balance of soil ph, certain things will grow in certain ph's etc. You could also try something natural, get a couple loads of clean pine-needles a thick layer is a great natural preventer. honestly a heavy solution of groundclear concentrate is what I would go with if going the chemical route. With a decent backpack sprayer it would take like 15 minutes maybe twice a year. Or How about getting some heavy duty commercial weed screen and some gravel on top of that you know trying to do it right, plus you'll have a little drainage barrier.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Acres said:


> Yup you can think outside the box a little, maybe just bags of salt. It usually is a balance of soil ph, certain things will grow in certain ph's etc. You could also try something natural, get a couple loads of clean pine-needles a thick layer is a great natural preventer. honestly a heavy solution of groundclear concentrate is what I would go with if going the chemical route. With a decent backpack sprayer it would take like 15 minutes maybe twice a year. Or How about getting some heavy duty commercial weed screen and some gravel on top of that you know trying to do it right, plus you'll have a little drainage barrier.


Thanks acres, is that ground clear a petroleum base and is it real fumee? (For a lack of better word)


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The only thing I use is Ground Clear. I mix it stronger than the directions say to. It won't last forever but I get a good 6-8 months from an application. If you apply it soon after you see green growth starting again, after 2-3 years...nothing grows.
Cut down a front lawn of ivy...sprayed and ivy gone.
Use it on gravel driveways each spring for customers
Use it around my own home at a chainlink fence.

As far as being "friendly"...I wouldn't want kids or animals playing on it for a few days after it's sprayed.

Lowes sells a 2 gallon container of concentrate around here for $34+-. Usually sells for $19.99 per gallon.

I suppose there are better, more toxic chemicals but this works for me.

I would also think rock salt would work well.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Go on vacation & ask a neighbor to water the grass....

it will likely be deader than chit when you return....:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I am a contractor from this forum, I have question for the landscape experts. I want to permanently kill a lawn is there something I can spray on that's not too toxic to people.
> It's about 250 sq. ft. By the way this is for my own home, if that makes a difference
> 
> Thanks in advance


What are you going to replace the lawn with?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> What are you going to replace the lawn with?


It will stay dirt I just want to kill it as to store equipment in that particular area


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Go on vacation & ask a neighbor to water the grass....
> 
> it will likely be deader than chit when you return....:whistling:thumbup:


The problem is my neighbor is very responsible and a good friend so with my luck I would come back to a really thick plush lawn:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> It will stay dirt I just want to kill it as to store equipment in that particular area



Just cut it short and cover it with a black tarp.


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Weed killer*

Roundup pro and surflan nice combo


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It will stay dirt I just want to kill it as to store equipment in that particular area




You'll have zero luck making that happen. Mother nature won't let there be a vaccum like that. If there's bare dirt that's getting light & moisture, something will grow there. May just be weeds, but she won't allow it to remain bare dirt, she's already planted it with millions of seeds.

You want it to remain bare, black plastic or landscape fabric.

For the initial burndown, gonna be hard to beat Roundup. Has very minimal environmental hazards.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

8 sheets 1/4inch PT


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I would use salt mixed with warm water in a 2 gal sprayer. I use this every spring in the same situation as yours , most store bought ground clears are sodium based, save your money it works great .:thumbsup:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never tried it but I've had several people swear by hitting it with a string trimmer then spraying the heck out of it with straight bleach. I'd think the fumes would dissipate rather quickly being outside and all.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Gasoline if you never want anything to grow there again.


----------

